# Kel-Tec KSG



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

I just a video on kel-tec's first shotgun. Has anyone else heard about this? Will it be a good shotgun?


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

usouthnurse said:


> I just a video on kel-tec's first shotgun. Has anyone else heard about this? Will it be a good shotgun?


Yup....the best $800 I'll spend this year.......


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I hope its not crap like the rest of their innovate design and crap quality. How bad can you screw up a pump shotgun right....?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Capt Ron said:


> I hope its not crap like the rest of their innovate design and crap quality. How bad can you screw up a pump shotgun right....?


Says the guy selling some USED keltec products for over MSRP. :whistling:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Take A Look*

I will take a very close look at these weapons when they become available. Seems they are making the changes needed(at least to me) as the weapons are coming out so I will wait for the "finished product". 

If up to my expectations I will surely buy one. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Clayjunky said:


> Yup....the best $800 I'll spend this year.......


Don't think it'll be out this year.....plan on next year.:whistling:


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

I saw the video and read the press release. I like it.
I've had 4 kel-tecs over the past 4 years, 2 P-3ATs, 1 PF-9, and 1 P-11, none of them have had any issues and have put numerous round through all of them. I still have 1 P-3AT which I carry and the other 3 were sold off to friends.

I think early in their production they had problems, but I've had no issues with their weapons.

I will be buying a KSG. I think it would make an excellent home defense weapon.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

same here, i have had several P3AT's and one PF9 and never had a hickup out of any of them.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Kel-Tec +.......*

........a good dose of common sense = good weapon for the money. ---SAWMAN


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

neat design, they are working on an automatic and I will be waiting for that one......I am going to buy the new .308 bullpup RFB that they just came out with.....my keltec have been put thru hell and function 100%.....these guns are designed to be compact and light, not battle guns........ the person who does not like them also thinks a .380 is a better round than a .45 so go figure


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

This shotgun would definatly be on my radar. I will wait on the price to settle out a little bit and some real world reviews. As far as Kel-tec as a whole, I have nothing bad to say about them. It is every thing I expect for the price. I carried a P-11 for almost 8 years putting well over 1,000 rounds through it.


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

*Bullpup*



mudskipper said:


> neat design, they are working on an automatic and I will be waiting for that one......I am going to buy the new .308 bullpup RFB that they just came out with.....my keltec have been put thru hell and function 100%.....these guns are designed to be compact and light, not battle guns........ the person who does not like them also thinks a .380 is a better round than a .45 so go figure


That RFB is excellent, they had special ordered one at the Eglin BX Gun Counter and the guy didnt buy it. I fondled it many times and I shoulda picked it up, the price was so right, I just couldnt justify it at the time!


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I love my Kel Tec SU16B........I've only had problems when I feed it crappy Wolf ammo.....Good AMERICAN company.....


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

*KSG pre-order*

Looks like a fine weapon. The only drawback I can see is the fact that it only chambers up to 2.75" shells. 

That being said, this weapon is definitely on my short list. 

I got an email the other day from top glock asking if I wanted to pre-order one. 

Thought I would pass it along.

http://www.topglock.com/item/516040...12_18_5_14+1_TOP_PIC_RAIL.aspx?w=uIX6ocEC4l0=

$640.99 Looks like a steal.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Yut fisher said:


> Looks like a fine weapon. The only drawback I can see is the fact that it only chambers up to 2.75" shells.
> 
> That being said, this weapon is definitely on my short list.
> 
> ...


DANG!! I'm ordering now!!! That's an awesome price! THANKS!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

$700 for a pump shotgun? No thanks, their isnt many pumps worth that out there, much less a KelTec.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

How many pumps do you see that are 14+1, truly ambidextrous, and 26" long that have an 18.5" barrel? 

This is a unique weapon.

With all of that being said they still have some major tweaking to do before the finished product rolls out. 

I would love to see this in a semi automatic version.


----------



## clark (Feb 7, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Says the guy selling some USED keltec products for over MSRP. :whistling:


Ouch... :\


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Waitin'.....*

The TG people notified me also. That seems to be a good price as compaired to the MSRP. Unfortunately they are only,at least initially,in black. I will wait(hopefully) for the OD model.---SAWMAN


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

mudskipper said:


> neat design, they are working on an automatic and I will be waiting for that one......I am going to buy the new .308 bullpup RFB that they just came out with.....my keltec have been put thru hell and function 100%.....these guns are designed to be compact and light, not battle guns........ the person who does not like them also thinks a .380 is a better round than a .45 so go figure


 
*I only own the new PMR 22 Magnum auto pistol from KelTec and I love it. I've got about 300 rds through it , most of which was very fast shooting because it's cheap and fun as hell and it has not jammed once. That is impressive in my book as I have owned many guns that cost much more that have jamed often or are picky about the ammo you put in them.*

*$800 for a shotgun made by them is pretty steep IMO , they are usualy on the lower end of the price scale on all their other stuff why so high on the Shotgun?*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Now I get it, I should not have posted until I saw what it was. If this thing was a semi auto I would crawl over broken glas to get one. dual tube with a selector, that is just some cool shit there.*

The KelTec KSG 12 gauge shotgun is the ultimate in defensive shotguns. The Bullpup design of the Keltec KSG allows for an overall length of 26.1" while still maintaining an 18.5" cylinder bore barrel. The KSG is a 14+1 shotgun utilizing dual magazine tubes that each hold 7 -2.75" shells giving the user 15 rounds before reloading is needed. The user can select which 7 round tube they want to feed from. This allows the KSG shooter to load one tube with slugs and the other with birdshot, buckshot or breeching rounds and quickly switch over should the need arise. Switching the selector of the KSG to the center allows the user to open the action and eject a shell without releasing one from either of the dual magazine tubes. The KelTec KSG is equipped with a picatinny rail on top for the addition of optics or flip up sights as well as an accessory rail on bottom that allows for installations of lights, lasers or a forward grip. Front and rear sling loops are integral to KSG and KelTec has included a rubber butt pad to help tame felt recoil. Disassembly of the KSG requires only the removal of 2 pins and 2 nuts at the end of the magazine tubes that can be unscrewed with a coin.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Sawman, apparently they had a couple KSG's in two tone (OD and Black) at the SHOT show. I am looking forward to that color option.

Follow the link for a look at the KSG operation as well as a basic field strip.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Still Likein' It*

Seems to field strip easy(thanks for the vid) for the extra parts of the twin tubes,selector lever,etc. Will wait for the OD to match my Glocks. Wish I would have had that during my time in NOLA, post Katrina.----SAWMAN


----------

